# Is cooking a new trend?



## aberfold (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you ever been to a potluck, where everyone surrounds this 1 person because that person brought a homemade dish?
"Did you make this? Wowww.... Hey, check this out ... *she can cook*!" 

Or imagine you start a new job at a new company and have no friends at the beginning. Pretty lonely eh?
I've been in that shoe. On a second day at my new job, a colleague caught me heating up pizza in the lunchroom. "Oh that looks good!... What??? You made this???" Before we even got to know each other's names, we started talking about the pizza recipe. 

Next month we plan to organize a holiday pot-luck at work. When I haven't decided what to bring, somehow the event coordinator already was informed that there is a huge request for me to make pizza that day.
"I heard you make pizza! Someone already told us that you make wonderful pizza and she requested you bring some for pot-luck! Pizza please, please!"
Thats how I became more popular in the office in just 1 week working there. I am known to my colleagues as "she can cook". 

How did if feel when you got noticed in a group just because you can cook? What did you cook?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2014)

I heard someone the other day tell a new employee, "...just wait until Fiona starts making her winter soups..."  "If you like dessert, ask Fiona to make what you like..."


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 6, 2014)

My marinated and grilled coconut lime chicken wings have received some excellent reviews and requests from friends and family.  

A holiday favorite for me to take to the meal site for Thanksgiving or Christmas is my wild mushroom stuffing.  I can't lay claim to inventing the recipe, I got it from the Food and Wine website.  It's not inexpensive to make unless you have easy access to several types of wild mushrooms, and it's only healthful if you don't mind 2 cups of heavy cream, but it is absolutely delicious.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 7, 2014)

Not quite the same, but I once made a layered eggplant parmesan and took it to work. The comment I received was "Tell your mother she is a good cook!" Then disbelief when I told that person I made it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 7, 2014)

I think quite the opposite.  Cooking is/ was an old trend.  Now as easier , better preprepared options have become available, and order in/ take options have become more available , and peoples lives have become busier, less people have the time or want to put in the effort for a home cooked meal.

Channels like the Food Network, and all the self proclaimed celebrity chefs , and their corresponding cooking / reality shows, definitely have given home cooking a new boost.  But at least from what I have noticed from my surroundings, even those channels, shows and programs are dying down.

Which leads to the experience you had, people are so surprised when you get that one person who is so into cooking and does it well ( especially if you're a guy).  I am definitely the ' go to ' person in the office when it comes to cooking ( gardening , concerts and broadway shows too).  A few of us bring in our left overs ( from a weekend full of cooking) on Mondays / Tuesdays  to sample each others successes ( and sometimes failures).  We also frequently are trading recipes, ideas, loaning each other pots, pans....

For me cooking is both fun and therapeutic.  I dont know what I would do with all my free time if I didnt cook.

To my kids, it seems actually strange if my wife is the one cooking dinner.  She is the school lunch preparer, and the heat up what has already been prepared in time for dinnererer.

At any get together , I am the one they ask to make / bring things.

The worst is when someone else feels like they are doing you a favor, so they ask for the recipe and make it themselves ( usually poorly), but then announce at the party, that " oh, this is the recipe I got from so and so .."  .  I dont even want my name on it, cause they usually screw it up


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think so. I agree with Larry, the food network/cooking shows have changed people's perspective a bit. I do know that what we see on TV doesn't include the outtakes, etc. It takes three of us in the kitchen 5-6 hours to prep 2 mains and 2 sides for the food photographer. This does include the time to cook and clean up, as well as one person working with the photographer to set up the shots. Whereas, it will take me 1.25 - 2 hours to prepare the same dishes without the photographer (without cleanup time). I know, I've timed myself.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2014)

I attended a large family gathering for my granddaughter's in-laws. I brought some pumpkin cookies with cranraisins. One of the aunts asked for the recipe. I sent it to her work. She made them for her office. Someone asked her for the recipe. She said that they were a family secret. The party was in my daughter's office. They worked together. My daughter called me and told me what she said. I immediately emailed the recipe to my daughter, and she printed off enough for anyone who want it. She tried to pass it off that it wasn't the same recipe as hers. My daughter told everyone where she got the recipe. Along with the fact that we were not related to her. 

I don't believe in secrets when it comes to recipes. Share the goodness.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2014)

When I was working, there were several foodies in my office. Whenever we had potlucks, I always tried to make something new, but people did request a few items: pasta salad with homemade pesto sauce, Greek layered salad with tzatziki dressing and beer-cheese dip. 

We were at an outdoor concert a couple of months ago and I saw a couple of master gardener friends there. They told me they had just been telling their friends about my cooking for MG events. I think that was shortly after I made a breakfast bread pudding for the volunteers before the fall open garden event.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 7, 2014)

At times I feel bad because whether it's work or with friends, people are going gaga over my desserts or whatever baked goods I bring.  It gets to the point that some won't bring dessert, because "it can't compare to mine".  That's just silly, I really enjoy trying other people's baking.  Luckily most of my friends don't care, we all just make food and have fun!

At work, I'm the cheesecake guy, we also have a manager's wife that always has to bring a huge pan of macaroni and cheese.  

Apparently among friends there is usually a discussion about what I'll bring 

It seems more rare that people actually cook anymore, especially from scratch.  I'm hoping that we're seeing a resurgence.  I remember when I started in the grocery business, that we would get pallets of INGREDIENTS, now we get pallets of pre-made pies, cookies, and candies.  The baking supplies are still there but more scaled back in overall volume.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2014)

I made various thing for work functions in the past.  One year, when I was working a consulting position, I brought a NY style cheesecake with blueberry topping.  Little did I know that a woman in the next department ALWAYS brought the cheesecake.  Her's looked pretty sad next to mine. Everyone ate my cheesecake and raved about it.  If looks could kill...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 7, 2014)

Sadly, I think there are more and more people who don't cook. I still remember having a young married couple from our wine club over to dinner a few years back. I think my jaw fell open when the wife said that in the three years they had lived in their house, she had only used the stove a couple of times, and wasn't even sure how to turn on the oven. From what I understand they mostly bought pre-made deli foods, or microwave dinners when they ate at home, which wasn't often. Otherwise they ate out all the time. At that point, I was fairly confident we wouldn't be getting a reciprocal invitation.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sadly, I think there are more and more people who don't cook. I still remember having a young married couple from our wine club over to dinner a few years back. I think my jaw fell open when the wife said that in the three years they had lived in their house, she had only used the stove a couple of times, and wasn't even sure how to turn on the oven. From what I understand they mostly bought pre-made deli foods, or microwave dinners when they ate at home, which wasn't often. Otherwise they ate out all the time. At that point, I was fairly confident we wouldn't be getting a reciprocal invitation.





I blame it on their parents. Both for the man and woman. How can  you not want your child to learn how to be self-sufficient. Get your kids out in the kitchen with you and have them help. Let them know where their food comes from and how it is prepared. When someone asks, "Can you cook?" At least they can answer "A little bit". It will show they are not a complete dummy. At least someone care enough to teach them something. Even to just fry an egg. 

Take a look at Andy. He has had his grandson out there in the kitchen with him. Teach your boys that cooking is not just woman's work. Let them know that not all chefs are men. That there are men as well as women in the famous kitchens of the world. Make the kids of today, well-rounded kids. Not everyone is going to be earning enough money to be able to afford to eat all their meals out.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sadly, I think there are more and more people who don't cook. I still remember having a young married couple from our wine club over to dinner a few years back. I think my jaw fell open when the wife said that in the three years they had lived in their house, she had only used the stove a couple of times, and wasn't even sure how to turn on the oven. From what I understand they mostly bought pre-made deli foods, or microwave dinners when they ate at home, which wasn't often. Otherwise they ate out all the time. At that point, I was fairly confident we wouldn't be getting a reciprocal invitation.



We are friendly with a middle aged couple (youngest in a grad program) and we get together about twice a year.  One time they come to our home and I cook, usually a themed meal.  The other time, they take us out to eat at a fine dining restaurant.  The one exception was this past summer when they cooked a meal from Omaha steaks.  Filets mignon and twice baked potatoes, both from Omaha.

Frankly, we see it all the time and, while we foodies can lament it, it's just a different lifestyle.  This has been a gradual shift going on for centuries.  Part of the reason is economic.  There are more two income couples now than ever.  After both partners work all day in the workplace, I can see not wanting to cook.  Especially if your parents never had the time/took the time to teach you how to cook.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2014)

One of my beloved cousins has a beautiful kitchen appointed with very expensive high-end appliances.  She couldn't figure out how to turn on the oven when we were there over Thanksgiving.  Her mother, my aunt, was also a notoriously bad cook,  as a matter of fact, I can't remember her ever cooking anything.  Needless to say, none of the cousins on that side ever had a weight problem.  Now they're all gluten-free.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 7, 2014)

Even my mom has shifted to shortcuts, because she's been so busy.  Now that she is completely retired and building a house, and will have a brand new kitchen, I hope that she'll get back to cooking once in a while.  I cleaned up and tuned up her Kitchenaid while she was here, so hopefully she'll use it!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 7, 2014)

I am the last "from scratch" cook in our family, and I am not even that good at it.  The younger generation goes more with prepared dishes from the supermarket or deli. My youngest sister-in-law cooks from scratch too, as she learned from her mother.  After Christmas I am turning the holidays over to them, at their suggestion.  I will try to enjoy myself and not be critical, and I will always show up early to help if needed.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2014)

For much of my life I was a stay at home mom and going out to dinner was a rare treat. Life is so different these days with two people sometimes making buckets of money, I would have met my husband after work for dinner too. Children change everything and parents should be able to put a decent meal on the table for the family, but that's just me.
We are both retired, and I'd much rather have a good meal at home, than to change from my slippers and go somewhere for food I can make better.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess it's a good thing that they put Julia Child's kitchen in the Smithsonian.

I enjoy cooking, when I decide to do it.  I never liked being "typecast" by co-workers and friends, if they pestered me too much about making something I would sign up to bring paper plates and napkins.

Some people will always cook and some people will always swing into the local McDonald's.  

I sometimes wonder if my life would have been better if I had grown up viewing food as fuel, eating to live instead of living to eat!

Too late now!


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 7, 2014)

bakechef said:


> now we get pallets of pre-made pies, cookies, and candies.  The baking supplies are still there but more scaled back in overall volume.



I love when people say they made Homemade Cookies, and all they did was open the pillsbury cookie premade package, and slice that cookie dough and put it on the baking sheet.
Im not knocking it, cause they taste great, and put in some effort, but I just ant consider that truly homemade.

My sister - in - law brags about her " Home made Baked ziti".   You guessed it, boil the pasta, dump a jar of Prego in, then grate some cheese on top.  Once again, not knocking her efforts, but my idea of homemade differs just a bit.  I dont think she really realizes what I go through when I make something , compared to her preparing something which is pretty much premade.

But , who cares, its the thought that counts


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> I love when people say they made Homemade Cookies, and all they did was open the pillsbury cookie premade package, and slice that cookie dough and put it on the baking sheet.
> Im not knocking it, cause they taste great, and put in some effort, but I just ant consider that truly homemade.
> 
> My sister - in - law brags about her " Home made Baked ziti".   You guessed it, boil the pasta, dump a jar of Prego in, then grate some cheese on top.  Once again, not knocking her efforts, but my idea of homemade differs just a bit.  I dont think she really realizes what I go through when I make something , compared to her preparing something which is pretty much premade.
> ...



My Mom was always famous for her homemade bread.  When she got to be ancient she started to send loaves of "fresh baked" bread to the church bake sales, she made it using frozen bread dough, everyone scrambled to get it and it gave her a big chuckle!


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2014)

There are companies that will prepare a dinner for any size family. Whoever gets there first will pick it up and it will be hot. These companies do cook from scratch. Now I wouldn't call this food, made in the home, but darn close to it. When both parents are working, I am sure it is a lifesaver. Does beat tossing a sandwich or something out of a can at the family.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 7, 2014)

For the kids school lunches, we sometimes make sandwiches.  But they are so unpredictable that sometimes we buy a loaf of bread early in the week, then they dont want sandwiches that week , so the bread gets old and hard.  So last year, my wife bought the pre-baked frozen breads that you just defrost / let rise, then pop in the oven and ' voile ', you got yourself a loaf of fresh ' homemade ' bread.  This way we could use it when we needed it, and not buy something that may go bad.   Even though not truly homemade, I think its kinda cool ( and she was probably the only kid in a school of 1000 kids) that had fresh baked bread for a school lunch.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> For much of my life I was a stay at home mom and going out to dinner was a rare treat. Life is so different these days with two people sometimes making buckets of money, I would have met my husband after work for dinner too. Children change everything and parents should be able to put a decent meal on the table for the family, but that's just me.
> We are both retired, and I'd much rather have a good meal at home, than to change from my slippers and go somewhere for food I can make better.



The fondest memories my kids have is the home cooked food they grew up with. They learned how to set a proper table and how to pass food politely to without any smart remarks. They also learned all of their table manners. There were rules that they had to follow. I can't think of ever going out to eat. I loved cooking and still do. I took my daughter out for lunch after her graduation. That was the only time. It wasn't until all my kids were grown and I was married to my second husband that I went out to eat often. And that was only on the night his boat came in. 

Yeah, it is nice to go out once in a great while, but it can't be the memories you give your kids about a family sitting down together to share a home cooked meal.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 7, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> I love when people say they made Homemade Cookies, and all they did was open the pillsbury cookie premade package, and slice that cookie dough and put it on the baking sheet.
> Im not knocking it, cause they taste great, and put in some effort, but I just ant consider that truly homemade.
> 
> My sister - in - law brags about her " Home made Baked ziti".   You guessed it, boil the pasta, dump a jar of Prego in, then grate some cheese on top.  Once again, not knocking her efforts, but my idea of homemade differs just a bit.  I dont think she really realizes what I go through when I make something , compared to her preparing something which is pretty much premade.
> ...



Yeah the refrigerated dough is good, but I don't consider it homemade.  I do give people credit for at least getting in the kitchen and making some kind of effort.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 7, 2014)

I worked with someone who bought a house without a stove. In the four years I worked with her, she never bought a stove. I have cooked over an open fire, on a wood cookstove, on my own woodstove, on a campstove, on a single element, on a conventional stove. What I have never done is figured out how to cook using only a microwave or a toaster oven. 


I grew up in a family where the women (excluding my mom and paternal grandmother who grew up in a house with a cook and didn't learn to cook, but then, her mother didn't cook either), were all exceptional cooks. My aunt is an amazing cook (at 92). She is also the most skilled knitter I've ever met. Her DILs all competed with one another as young brides to cook "as well as their MIL" (although she never put that pressure on them), their daughters all cook (for the most part, from scratch), and their daughters are now into baking and love using the family recipes. I love to see that. The family tradition of food was passed down. If I hadn't spent so much time with my maternal grandma and my aunt, uncle, and cousins, I'd probably be a 5-ingredient (including S&P) cook. Last time I saw my brother (early December), he mentioned he wants to spend more time baking. I'm thinking when he gets back on the 16th, I might have to kidnap him and bring him out to CWS' family recipe bootcamp and teach him how to make the things Grandma taught me! The last time I tried to teach him how to make lefse, his turned out like shoe leather. His attempt at krumkake was a bit better.


----------



## Addie (Dec 7, 2014)

Many years ago there was a show on and the cook's name was Donavan. I can't remember his last name. He had about twenty microwave ovens all around him and his spiel was how to cook whole meals including desserts in the microwave. To me, nothing ever looked like something I would want to eat. No gravy ever. Roasts were missing that nice crust that comes with baking. None of the food look appetizing. 

Give me a stove. I don't care if it is gas or electric. Even a wood burning stove would suit me just fine. But don't give me a meal that was cooked in a microwave oven. That is not my idea of cooking.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 8, 2014)

I was always jealous/ envious of my brother from a kitchen point of view.  He always seemed / seems to be one step ahead of me.  His kitchen always had the bells and whistles that I dreamed about.  It was bigger, well known and sought after brand name appliances, multi burner gas grill/ griddle included stoves ....  At one point all i had was a crappy 4 burner electric coiled stove, in which only 2 of the coils worked,  and if you touched any part of the stove while it was on you would get an electric shock ( which was a real treat when stir frying or handling hot foods.  But even in my darkest kitchen days as mentioned, it didn't make too much of a difference, cause I always was able to outcook him    . There was never any open competition, and he ( and everyone else) knows Im a much better, more dedicated, creative cook than he is, but he always had the better equipment.  It always went back to my analogy of golf, where if I traded clubs with Tiger woods , I got his clubs and he got my 30 year old $100 Spalding starter golf set, He would still be able to kick my butt ( probably blindfolded too).  So, now being a little older ( and somewhat wiser), the fact that he has a better cooking situation doesn't bother me.  I know may people ( including myself), who in far worse cooking situations have created some magnificent things.  Which includes basically all the recipes we love and desire from our past, which were likely cooked on far less ' desirable' equipment and situations.  Im not saying that the improved gadgets and techniques don't help. Im also not saying that I dont want them ( which is a subtle, or not so subtle hint for anyone planning on buying me a holiday gift ).  Im just saying that we dont need to listen to those cooking snobs, chef wannabees or the clever marketing people who try and beat us down cause we don't have what they expect is needed to create some mighty fine things in the kitchen.  Having some know-how, desire to learn , creativity and the willingness to take risks ( if it taste like crap, learn from it, toss it over the fence, and make whatever adjustments necessary to correct the problem).

Not sure where all of the above came from.  Guess thats what happens when you are in a hotel and cant sleep in the middle of the night.  Sorry for rambling 

larry


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> Many years ago there was a show on and the cook's name was Donavan. I can't remember his last name. He had about twenty microwave ovens all around him and his spiel was how to cook whole meals including desserts in the microwave. To me, nothing ever looked like something I would want to eat. No gravy ever. Roasts were missing that nice crust that comes with baking. None of the food look appetizing.
> 
> Give me a stove. I don't care if it is gas or electric. Even a wood burning stove would suit me just fine. But don't give me a meal that was cooked in a microwave oven. That is not my idea of cooking.



I agree with you but for one qualification.  My mother had a combination microwave/convection oven, and when she combo cooked a pork loin, it was delicious.  Moist, tender, nice crust, and done in about half the normal time.  but that is the exception.

Personally, I love cooking for my 91 year old father-in-law.  He doesn't cook at all, because he is a farmer, and while my wife's mother was alive, he farmed and she took care of the house - they were a team, and that's just how it worked.  Since she passed, he eats a lot of frozen prepared foods, so he really appreciates it when we have him over for home cooking.

 I do Sunday dinner almost every week while he and my wife go to church.  I do mostly scratch, but I'm not afraid to get a little assistance from McCormick gravy packets (I like the onion and mushroom gravies in particular, and he loves mashed potatoes and gravy).  Today was all scratch - chicken fried chicken, brown rice mushroom risotto, and green beans.  Sunday dinner is my favorite meal of the week, bar none.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2014)

Every child from my home, as an adult, cooks from scratch, and is very good at it.  I'm very proud of how they feel it's a responsibility to give their own children wholesome and delicious food for every meal.  They are keenly aware of good nutrition, and that the food needs to be enjoyable.  And the grandkids, the oldest of which is 5, help in the kitchen but stirring, and putting ingredients into a bowl, etc. Good cooking is not a dying art in my family.  I'm thankful for that.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 8, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Frankly, we see it all the time and, while we foodies can lament it, it's just a different lifestyle.  This has been a gradual shift going on for centuries.  Part of the reason is economic.  There are more two income couples now than ever.  After both partners work all day in the workplace, I can see not wanting to cook.  Especially if your parents never had the time/took the time to teach you how to cook.





Addie said:


> I blame it on their parents. Both for the man and woman.



Don't get me wrong. I am not blaming anyone or lamenting the situation. Just making an observation and adding to the discussion.

However, to address one point, I don't point a finger at the parents. Case in point, I tried many times to interest my own daughter in cooking when she was growing up. I would try to have her help with meal preparation or shopping, but she had absolutely no interest in it whatsoever at the time. I would certainly hope that no one thinks me a bad parent for not giving her proper instruction, but it wasn't from a lack of trying. 

I will say she has made tremendous progress with her cooking skills now that she is on her own. But at this point she's pretty much self taught (although she does call with occasional questions). I would like to think maybe I had some influence on her, but I can't take much credit for any success or failure.

On the flip side of the coin, my mother had zero interest in cooking and taught me nothing in the kitchen. I wouldn't consider her a bad parent. It just wasn't her thing. I am also completely self taught.

Parents only do what they can as instructors. We try to set a good example, but it doesn't always take. It's also up to the student.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 8, 2014)

My daughter among the top 5 in her class of 250 cant boil an egg. Has the smarts, but cooking is just not her thing nor her interest ( except pancakes, she enjoys making them from scratch).  

My son, on the other hand, not great at it, but puts a lot of effort .

Any time I get a phone call at work from my son, its always about cooking.  ( how long to I keep it in the oven for?   What temperature?   whats the name of that spice ..?)  I think its hysterical, cause Im not talking most the time he calls, Im talking %100 they tell me he is on the phone, its a cooking question, and I love it


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2014)

I know people from all over the spectrum, from those who make some of their own ingredients to those who make "semi-homemade" meals to those who use pre-prepped or cooked supermarket foods to those who eat out most of the time. It all depends on many factors - interest, budget, family composition and schedules. I did many things differently when I was working and going to school than I did when I was just working and what I do now that I just volunteer for whatever I want to do. When we had exchange students, I did make a special effort to have home-cooked meals most of the week, but with sports and band schedules, we did the best we could. 

It all just depends.


----------



## GLC (Dec 8, 2014)

An associate (who himself cooks well) lives in a new, upscale urban development. You know the kind. $250,000 and a Yard that you (literally) can't swing a cat in. All the houses have well-appointed kitchen. Many have very high dollar commercial style equipment. But the vast majority never cook. Nothing. 

Aside from the expense, There's something fundamentally human missing there. The act of turning raw materials into good food. The laying on of hands that results in nourishment provided to others. Those are expressions that cannot be conveyed by paying a restaurant bill. The communion of the meal itself, gathered together around the home hearth; that is the thing that combined connection and practical service and says that here is caring and appreciation and identification as partners of the hearth. 

You know, when archeological sites where paleo peoples lived, the seasonal rock shelters where the useful and plants and animal foods were to be had at that time of year, the feature that most often and most prominently identifies it is the hearth, the pit with blackened rocks and ash layer. When an excavation is proceeding horizontally, that ash lens is what says that here is where they gathered. It's not unusual for every single artifact to have been used to obtain, prepare or cook their food. That hearth is the center around which their lives moved. 

And without that functioning hearth, where is the center of the home? We know the answer, and it is a sadness.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 8, 2014)

My mother didn't allow me in HER kitchen.  She just insisted I didn't know how to cook.  If I would try, she would take over because I was doing it wrong.  She never wanted me to leave home and wanted me to always need her.  I was not allowed to do anything at home because I "didn't know how."  When I finally moved out on my own I learned on my own.  After 3 weeks in my first apartment I decided I'd better clean it because no one else was going to do it.  The first time I did laundry I put undies in with blue jeans and had to wear tattle tale grey undies.  One thing I CAN say, I never cooked the turkey forgetting to take the bag of giblets out of it!!


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 8, 2014)

One time my daughter told me the ladies at work wanted to have a cookie exchange.  I baked some cookies for her to take.  When she came home that day she was laughing.  She said the rest of the ladies cookies were terrible!  And they were.  Most of them were the refrigerated cookies that you just slice or break off and bake.  They tasted like they had a lot of preservatives in them.  I think they all thought everyone else would bake from scratch.

My daughter never wanted to learn to cook or bake.  She survived.  She is married and they eat.  They do a lot of cooking on the grill.  She did New Years Day at her house one year and invited everyone over.  Everything was good.  I was surprised.

My son is also a good cook.  He does most of the cooking at his house.  I didn't teach him.  He belongs to a social club where the men do a lot of cooking and I think he learned from them.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2014)

My oldest daughter was in the kitchen with me when she was five. She learned to fix breakfast and lunch for her siblings. My two boys went with their father as soon as they were old enough to the summer jobs he was working as chefs. They learned the hard lessons of the professional kitchens. Every morning off to work they would go, in the afternoon it was their play time. As a result they are all good cooks. 

No, cooking is not just a new trend. It has always been part of society. But now that we are rediscovering that being in the kitchen in not a chore, but fun, we are passing it along to the next generation.


----------



## Addie (Dec 8, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My mother didn't allow me in HER kitchen.  She just insisted I didn't know how to cook.  If I would try, she would take over because I was doing it wrong.  She never wanted me to leave home and wanted me to always need her.  I was not allowed to do anything at home because I "didn't know how."  When I finally moved out on my own I learned on my own.  After 3 weeks in my first apartment I decided I'd better clean it because no one else was going to do it.  The first time I did laundry I put undies in with blue jeans and had to wear tattle tale grey undies.  One thing I CAN say, I never cooked the turkey forgetting to take the bag of giblets out of it!!



That is so sad. Both you and  your mother missed out on a chance of experiencing some wonderful times together. It is like my DIL. None of her girls were allowed in her kitchen either. But just think how surprised she is that you can learn all by yourself.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 8, 2014)

My brother's kids are good cooks.  He has a son and a daughter in their 20's and they can both cook.  They share a house and due to a tight budget they cook almost everything that they eat, they even make most of their own bread.  Their dad, my brother never showed any interest in cooking, but after his first divorce, I helped him learn.  They learned most of the basics from their mom who is a great scratch cook.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2014)

GLC said:


> You know, when archeological sites where paleo peoples lived, the seasonal rock shelters where the useful and plants and animal foods were to be had at that time of year, the feature that most often and most prominently identifies it is the hearth, the pit with blackened rocks and ash layer. When an excavation is proceeding horizontally, that ash lens is what says that here is where they gathered. It's not unusual for every single artifact to have been used to obtain, prepare or cook their food. That hearth is the center around which their lives moved.



This is a little over the top, imo. Society would not have progressed very far if we all still had to hunt, gather, prepare and cook our own food. And just because some people take shortcuts doesn't mean that families don't eat together.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...However, to address one point, I don't point a finger at the parents. Case in point, I tried many times to interest my own daughter in cooking when she was growing up. I would try to have her help with meal preparation or shopping, but she had absolutely no interest in it whatsoever at the time. I would certainly hope that no one thinks me a bad parent for not giving her proper instruction, but it wasn't from a lack of trying...



I probably didn't express my feeling as well as I could.  

A parent can't force a child to take an interest in cooking.  I have two daughters who never did.  But they saw my ex and me cooking for them and maybe it registered in the dim reaches that this was a good thing.  My older daughter now cooks well for her family and my younger daughter is developing a real interest in cooking and food culture.

If a child sees a parent with no interest in cooking, that could influence them as an adult.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 9, 2014)

aberfold said:


> Have you ever been to a potluck, where everyone surrounds this 1 person because that person brought a homemade dish?
> "Did you make this? Wowww.... Hey, check this out ... *she can cook*!"...


Great question, aberfold! Look at all the conversation it started. Maybe not all on topic, but...

I guess, personally, I've been lucky. Any work setting where we would do a pot-luck, it seems like everyone brought good food. All claiming to have "home-made", but we know how that phrase can be, ahem, adjusted in meaning.

I learned at my Mom and Great Aunt's sides. I've cooked, many things from scratch, for a lot of my life. And I still get compliments on meals shared with others. No matter how old you are, it's always nice to know someone likes your food as much as you do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 9, 2014)

GLC said:


> An associate (who himself cooks well) lives in a new, *upscale urban development. You know the kind. $250,000*....


Or, as we call that in eastern Massachusetts, a 1950s fixer-upper, 3-bedroom/1 bath ranch.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 9, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> My daughter among the top 5 in her class of 250 cant boil an egg. Has the smarts, but cooking is just not her thing nor her interest ( except pancakes, she enjoys making them from scratch).
> 
> My son, on the other hand, not great at it, but puts a lot of effort .
> 
> Any time I get a phone call at work from my son, its always about cooking.  ( how long to I keep it in the oven for?   What temperature?   whats the name of that spice ..?)  I think its hysterical, cause Im not talking most the time he calls, Im talking %100 they tell me he is on the phone, its a cooking question, and I love it



 I admire your patient listening and guiding your son on how to cook. Your story reminds me of my conversation with my colleague yesterday at work. She said: "My son would try to reheat pasta sauce for his little brother to eat after school. Its all very nice, but my whole white stove after that is covered with red splashes everywhere. But I don't say anything, because he tried."
I am sure your daughter will start liking to cook too. She is already on the right track... making pancakes from scratch!


----------



## aberfold (Dec 9, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Great question, aberfold! Look at all the conversation it started. Maybe not all on topic, but...
> 
> I guess, personally, I've been lucky. Any work setting where we would do a pot-luck, it seems like everyone brought good food. All claiming to have "home-made", but we know how that phrase can be, ahem, adjusted in meaning.
> 
> I learned at my Mom and Great Aunt's sides. I've cooked, many things from scratch, for a lot of my life. And I still get compliments on meals shared with others. No matter how old you are, it's always nice to know someone likes your food as much as you do.



Thanks, Cooking Goddess! Fortunately to me (and to my husband), I enjoy cooking. We watch our budget and only allow to go out once a month, therefore it is especially important to enjoy cooking more.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2014)

My phone rang at work. It was my DIL. The one who never learned to cook. "How do you make Pea Soup?" I patiently gave her the direction. She was in my house at the time and I also had to tell where everything is. We hung up. About ten minutes later my phone rang again. 

'WHAT DO YOU MEAN MY HOUSE IS ON FIRE?" My boss had heard the previous conversation and knew that she was a newlywed. When he heard me yell about the fire, he started to laugh so hard, he threw himself back into his chair and fell backwards. I was a nervous wreck everyday that I had to leave her at home, while I went to work. Oh how I wish her mother had let her in the kitchen and taught her how to cook.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree that it is more important that the family sits down together for a meal than whether the meal is cooked from scratch or prepared foods.  Our breakfast and lunch was always separate because of different schedules, but we always had the evening meal together.


----------



## Addie (Dec 9, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I agree that it is more important that the family sits down together for a meal than whether the meal is cooked from scratch or prepared foods.  Our breakfast and lunch was always separate because of different schedules, but we always had the evening meal together.



Same here. All though on school mornings the kids sat down together for their breakfast. But Sunday mornings the whole family sat down for a Sunday breakfast. Each one could have their eggs anyway they wanted them. During the week, scrambled. I used to arrange their food on the plate as if the photographer from a food magazine was coming. One kid would want English muffins, another wheat toast, another white, etc. I wanted them to have a really good breakfast because the big meal of the day was not going to happen until after 2 p.m. And after breakfast, they had to head for church and Sunday School. With four kids and two adults, I went through a pound of bacon and a dozen eggs every Sunday. Not to mention the bread products and juices.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 9, 2014)

bakechef said:


> My brother's kids are good cooks.  He has a son and a daughter in their 20's and they can both cook.  They share a house and due to a tight budget they cook almost everything that they eat, they even make most of their own bread.  Their dad, my brother never showed any interest in cooking, but after his first divorce, I helped him learn.  They learned most of the basics from their mom who is a great scratch cook.


My brother and I both cook almost everything we eat from scratch, although he will take shortcuts that I don't take (use a boxed cake mix, for example). Our father's only interest in cooking was always to get in the way in the kitchen (hovering--I hate people who hover in the kitchen--either help or get out of the way). The DH has a habit of pacing and sampling everything. That's when I put him to work helping. A friend call's it my kitchen dance because I have everything coordinated and orchestrate everything on schedule. To me it comes as naturally as breathing. I don't have to think about it.

I cook from scratch for a number of reasons--I enjoy it, it makes financial sense, I know what is (and what isn't) in each dish, and I have almost always worked from home, so stopping on the way home from work for take-out wasn't an option. Having a well-stocked pantry/fridge/freezer means I don't have to go grocery shopping except to restock items I've used up. I rarely go out to eat. If I do, it is to hook up with a friend.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 9, 2014)

I once worked in a plant as the shift electrician. 12 hour shift.  Night and day both.  We took breaks as appropriate to our working hours.
I always brought in homemade food.  Lots of food. Enough for me and my two associates.
To this day, anyone I talk to from that plant recalls the breaks and the food.  They call it "groceries" here.  Always said "John" would really bring the "groceries".
I don't miss that job, but the people were pretty darn nice.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 9, 2014)

When we first became part of our community, all we used to hear was "Ah, just wait till you try Such and Such person's food, it is amazing". I am sorry to say the food is mediocre at best (not cheese cake, cheese cake is really amazing). Nowadays everybody saying, "when are you inviting us over for some of your food?" Honestly I do not consider  myself any kind of fancy or special cook. I can simply make food to feed a family. I think the only secret to my food I use seasoning, something that some people completely do not know how to do or have no idea how to. Ones I was asked how you make your food so good. My answer was I taste before I serve, and if it doesn't taste good I will literally not serve, not bring to the table.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 9, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Nowadays everybody saying, "when are you inviting us over for some of your food?"



Omg, you are so right, CharlieD! You can easily become center of any crowd by just cooking something basic.
I remember last year we were invited to a friend's Christmas potluck. I brought a baked sweet potato casserole dish (everyone raved like no tomorrow!) Thats because the rest of the food brought by other people (including the host!) were take out pizza, pre-made grocery salad, frozen nuggets from M&M and bars of chocolate.

*My question is.... if Food Network is so popular and A LOT of people watch it. Why so few actually cook? *


----------



## bakechef (Dec 9, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> My brother and I both cook almost everything we eat from scratch, although he will take shortcuts that I don't take (use a boxed cake mix, for example). Our father's only interest in cooking was always to get in the way in the kitchen (hovering--I hate people who hover in the kitchen--either help or get out of the way). The DH has a habit of pacing and sampling everything. That's when I put him to work helping. A friend call's it my kitchen dance because I have everything coordinated and orchestrate everything on schedule. To me it comes as naturally as breathing. I don't have to think about it.
> 
> I cook from scratch for a number of reasons--I enjoy it, it makes financial sense, I know what is (and what isn't) in each dish, and I have almost always worked from home, so stopping on the way home from work for take-out wasn't an option. Having a well-stocked pantry/fridge/freezer means I don't have to go grocery shopping except to restock items I've used up. I rarely go out to eat. If I do, it is to hook up with a friend.



My dad would cook, he wasn't a big creative cook, but cooked certain things quite well.  He was known for his baked beans (learned from his dad), turkey and dumpling soup made after holidays, breakfast of all kinds, etc..


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 9, 2014)

aberfold said:


> *...My question is.... if Food Network is so popular and A LOT of people watch it. Why so few actually cook? *



Food Network isn't about food anymore.  It's about food based reality competitions.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree with those who have mentioned the importance of eating at least one meal a day as a family, if at all possible. 

I wasn't really 'taught' or actively encouraged to cook, but I was never kicked out the kitchen, either.  I hung around from an early age and watched my grandmas and my parents cooking, and helped if I was asked to.  Around 10 years old or so I was following recipes for choc chip cookies and banana bread by myself, then when I was around 14 my mom went back to work and I started fiddling around with spaghetti sauces and meatloaves and such, since I got home from school about 2 hours before they got home from work.  They were always appreciative of whatever I made, and I don't remember them ever saying I should have done this or that differently.  I'm sure that was an encouragement in itself.  

My own daughters didn't really show much interest in cooking until they were married, but now they are very creative and love trying out new ways of cooking.  They both have preschoolers so they don't have a lot of time, but they consider home cooked meals a big part of their family life when they can make it happen.  I hope my grandchildren take up an interest in it, too.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Food Network isn't about food anymore.  It's about food based reality competitions.



When food network first started ,  i tuned in religiously, but as Andy said, it has deviated away from producing actual cooking shows, and has focussed more on reality.   I still catch Jacques Pepin and Julia on PBS.

Many of the people I know, who sill watch the Food Network and like to cook too, almost seem brainwashed to me.  Continuously reciting catch phrases, telling me what dishes and ingredients are trendy, referring to the Food Network chefs as ' the greatest chefs'....

I think the Food Network has /had its place in making cooking enjoyable and making many things available to people who maybe either never had cooking experiences when growing up, or enhancing people who have had such experiences but want to expand.

With all the cookbooks, live cooking demo's and ' In your face' celebrity promotions, I think that it has definitely made cooking a 'trendy' thing to do over the past decade.   But n my opinion, in addition to making it trendy, it has created many " Food Snobs" , people who think they know everything just cause they tune in once a week, and also take these cooking celebs word as gospel.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2014)

Whats kind of funny to me is, although I am far from a professional cook, and its clearly not its not my profession ( just a hobby),  I take more pride and enjoyment when people compliment my cooking or ask me my advice on cooking than if they ask me professional advise from my occupation.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 10, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> When food network first started ,  i tuned in religiously, but as Andy said, it has deviated away from producing actual cooking shows, and has focussed more on reality.   I still catch Jacques Pepin and Julia on PBS.
> 
> Many of the people I know, who sill watch the Food Network and like to cook too, almost seem brainwashed to me.  Continuously reciting catch phrases, telling me what dishes and ingredients are trendy, referring to the Food Network chefs as ' the greatest chefs'....
> 
> ...



Yeah, I definitely see them as the main reason that there is this influx of "foodies".  I also think that they are largely responsible for grocery stores carrying more interesting and exotic ingredients, which is a good thing.

I too used to watch FN religiously but I don't care for what has devolved into, to the point that I had no problem getting rid of cable almost 4 years ago.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> ...Continuously reciting catch phrases...




Funny you mention this. I am one of those people. Though I gave on FN long time ago, I love repeating Emril: " I don't know where you get your chicken, but where I get mine it don't come seasoned...."
But that is mostly because majority of people I deal with are so health conscience that not only they do not use nearly enough salt, but they don't even use seasonings.
As far as I understand FN moved away from real cooking because it was not as popular.  


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2014)

The Food Network has a very bright marketing team.  They do a great jog acquiring and audience, which in turn as CharlieD mentioned, creates the need for stores to carry a wide range of products that were unheard of by many ( including me) many years ago.  So for that, I am thankful.  The internet helps quite a bit too.  In general, as long as you have a computer, internet connection and a mailing address, you can get just about anything you want within a few days.  For someone like me, who doesnt travel abroad much ( or at all), this is very helpful.  Now when I see a recipe , there are very few limits since all the ingredients are a push of a button away.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 10, 2014)

larry_stewart said:


> Now when I see a recipe , there are very few limits since all the ingredients are a push of a button away.



Well said, Larry. Especially with Amazon Fresh is starting to launch (in Canada). I'm quite excited for that!


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Food Network isn't about food anymore.  It's about food based reality competitions.



I haven't watched FN for the past few years. Give me back David Rosengarten. He had the mare basic equipment and no walls. But he was all about the food. And only the food.


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2014)

aberfold said:


> Well said, Larry. Especially with Amazon Fresh is starting to launch (in Canada). I'm quite excited for that!



What is Amazon Fresh?


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 10, 2014)

I am known as a good cook by many of our friends. They rarely turn down an invitation to my home, and only if they have a precious commitment. That said, I don't flaunt my food, I just cook whatever I think my friends and family will enjoy. We do have a "new" couple who have joined our group. The wife is very competitive and turns pot lucks into  contests. Puts some people on edge and makes them feel as though their dishes ar somewhat inferior. Kinda spoils the party.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 10, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> I am known as a good cook by many of our friends. They rarely turn down an invitation to my home, and only if they have a precious commitment. That said, I don't flaunt my food, I just cook whatever I think my friends and family will enjoy. We do have a "new" couple who have joined our group. The wife is very competitive and turns pot lucks into  contests. Puts some people on edge and makes them feel as though their dishes ar somewhat inferior. Kinda spoils the party.



Oh no...  thats the worst thing. It's not about a competition. Its about sharing and having a good time.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 10, 2014)

Addie said:


> What is Amazon Fresh?



Great question, Addie! 
Amazon is an online shopping website. They usually sell books and other stuff online. But now they are doing grocery online too. Apparently they deliver take out foods now too. That's something new.
I wish I lived in US, won't have to step a foot out. Especially on freezing days like today.... 

Here is their website, if you want to check it out, Addie.
https://fresh.amazon.com/welcome


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2014)

aberfold said:


> Great question, Addie!
> Amazon is an online shopping website. They usually sell books and other stuff online. But now they are doing grocery online too. Apparently they deliver take out foods now too. That's something new.
> I wish I lived in US, won't have to step a foot out. Especially on freezing days like today....
> 
> ...



Well, that is the first I have heard of it. Considering I have three large supermarkets right close to me, I doubt I will be using it. And we have Pea Pod here run by Stop and Shop.


----------



## aberfold (Dec 10, 2014)

What's Pea Pod, Addie?


----------



## Addie (Dec 10, 2014)

aberfold said:


> What's Pea Pod, Addie?



It is much like the Amazon Fresh. You can order your groceries on line, over the phone or mail in your order. There is about a four page list of the most popular items that are sold in the store. You just place a check mark or X in the box beside the item. You can also order fresh meats. It is used mostly by working  people. The fee is quite high IMO.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 10, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> We do have a "new" couple who have joined our group. The wife is very competitive and turns pot lucks into  contests. Puts some people on edge and makes them feel as though their dishes ar somewhat inferior. Kinda spoils the party.



That could be annoying.
I have one friend at work. I wouldn't say we are in competition with each other, but we are both always looking for new  things to eat and different ways to present them.  When one of us finds something, we try it then share our success ( or failures ) with each other.  If successful, we give the recipe along with any advice that we encountered along the way.  So its more of a healthy, collaborative cooking relationship we have, in which we both benefit.  We even lend each other certain pots, pans, gadgets, rare ingredients ... if the recipe calls for it.


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 10, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> I am known as a good cook by many of our friends. They rarely turn down an invitation to my home, and only if they have a precious commitment. That said, I don't flaunt my food, I just cook whatever I think my friends and family will enjoy. We do have a "new" couple who have joined our group. The wife is very competitive and turns pot lucks into  contests. Puts some people on edge and makes them feel as though their dishes ar somewhat inferior. Kinda spoils the party.



That's a really bad idea.  It not only spoils the party, but may cause others to quit bringing anything, or even to leave the group, if they have real issues with feeling "inferior".  While I will try to do my best when cooking for a get together, I don't go out of my way to make it look like it was done by Sandra Lee, with accompanying tablescape.  

I'm also a fan of simplicity.  My last contribution to such a gathering was on Thanksgiving, and I brought sweet potatoes with onions, tossed in olive oil, amaretto and thyme, roasted in a 9x13 pan and topped with sliced almonds.  Simple, appropriate, and really tasty.

If someone wants to enter a contest, there are usually chili cookoffs all over the US at just about any time of year.  Our local volunteer fire department is having one this Sunday.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 11, 2014)

I've decided to invite some friends over during the holidays. Because I am "entertaining" challenged, I am doing what I grew up with--a smorgasbord. I called one friend (Austrian) and asked if he and his better half would be available to join us. I mentioned it was a smorgasbord and was he familiar with that? Yes, he said he was. Somewhere in the conversation I mentioned that the first round around the table would probably start around 4 and round 5 would finish sometime around 8/9 (this he would know to lock up his sheep before coming). That was when he said, no I'm not familiar with that kind of smorgasbord. So I explained how the dishes are presented and what typically is presented together. He's in and will be wearing track pants (drawstring waist)! I have some vegetarians coming, so have to add more meatless/seafoodless sides and mains.


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 12, 2014)

My Christmas entertaining is usually buffet style.  I always have ham, with the fixings for sandwiches, and potato salad, but any further than that it's whatever finger food I happen to make.  Never planned and never the same from year to year.  People come when they want, eat what and when they want, and leave when they want, always with a package of leftovers.  Some bring a dish, some don't.  It's very casual.  I prefer this to having a sit-down meal like Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 13, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> My Christmas entertaining is usually buffet style. I always have ham, with the fixings for sandwiches, and potato salad, but any further than that it's whatever finger food I happen to make. Never planned and never the same from year to year. People come when they want, eat what and when they want, and leave when they want, always with a package of leftovers. Some bring a dish, some don't. It's very casual. I prefer this to having a sit-down meal like Thanksgiving.


 
Carol, I do the same thing.   Buffet style for Christmas day works for my small family.  Some of them have other places to go, with family coming in from out of town, or out of state.  I love the dropping in, and it often extends to a few days after Christmas day.


----------



## Addie (Dec 13, 2014)

I have to go to my daughter's. Later after we eat, all the grandkids pile in to do their dutiful visit to that old lady that says she is my grandmother. I feel like I am hold court. Should I wear the tiara I got for my 75th birthday?


----------

